# Bonded pair and one has passed away



## Riovedo (Oct 22, 2015)

So my female budgie, Rio, passed away almost two weeks ago leaving my male budgie without his best friend. He was bonded to her while she wasn't so much bonded to him. Rio was outgoing and fearless and took to me immediately while Baxter is shy and scared of everything. He's about three years old, I've been trying to work with him to tame him and I've read the article about taming your budgie. He's never taken to me and I know it can take time to make any kind of progress. I work so I don't have as much time with him as I'd like. I feel so bad for him and I've thought about getting another budgie but I really didn't want to go that route. Is there still hope, being that I work or should I just bite the bullet and get him a friend? And yes I know that they have to be quarantined should I get another.

Thanks!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry Rio passed away Tammy. You being busy with work and not having as much time as you'd like only complicates trying to bond with an older bird that has always had a feathered friend. Baxter may be fine with some added attention from you when possible, only time will tell. Hopefully some of our folk's here who have been in this situation can add some food for thought for you. I rehomed my cockatiel because I didn't have the time to spend with him, and didn't want to get another to keep him company. I'm sure you will come to the best decision for Baxter, keep us posted.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Tammy,
I'm very sorry for your loss of Rio. :hug:
I would give Baxter a few more weeks on his own before thinking about getting another budgie. If you develop a routine where he gets regular time with you on a daily basis, he may be perfectly happy to be on his own. He may never bond with you the way Rio did but you can still always interact with him simply by being near him while you talk, sing and/or read to him.

Best wishes.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I’m so sorry to hear about Rio’s passing . I agree with the posters above with their advice. Take care. :hug:


----------

